# where to live around lumpini park - Bkk



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Planning my move to BKK within a few months of time. Will be working just next to Lumpini Park

Originally i was planning to stay around Sukhomvit, Asoke -> Ekemai or that area, but worried about the daily commute.

Any suggestion where i should look for a condo, not to far from Lumpini and not to far from all the Sukhomvit life?

budget and type would be a condo, 60-80k/month.

Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

Langsuan area is nice. I think you could pretty much get whatever you want within your budget. If you are concerned about the commute, I assume that you don't like a packed sky train. May I suggest that you stay at a serviced apartment for a while and then find a condo? I personally love Wireless Road the most but I don't live in BKK anymore. If I did, I would just live at close at my office as possible because I am a grumpy monster in BKK.

Good luck.


----------

